
Mysterious Cosmic Rays Shooting Out of Antarctica Could Break Physics - n0pe_p0pe
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/d3jdmk/mysterious-cosmic-rays-shooting-from-the-ground-in-antarctica-could-break-physics
======
java-man
oh no, it's my favorite science!

